# Empire State Honey Producers Association Fall Meeting



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

The Empire State Honey Producers Association Inc Fall Meeting is scheduled for Nov. 16 and 17. For a look at the Fall Newsletter and more info about the meeting go to eshpa.org.

The speakers are Tom Rinderer, Steven Coy, and Michael Bush. Friday's talks will be about Breeding Resistant Bees from three different perspectives.

Saturday's sessions will feature three talks by Michael Bush, while there will also be a session of the Bee Wellness Workshop which has been working this year to teach beekeepers across the State of NY about disease, disease identification and managing their bees. ESHPA was granted monies from the USDA which we had to match to pay for this program. More info on the website.

There will be a display room for many vendors such as Dadant, Brushy Mountain, BetterBee, and Kelly Co.

I hope to see many of you there.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Just received a box of books from Michael Bush which will be for sale at the Empire State Honey Producers Association Fall Meeting. There are three volumes of Michael's books "The Practical Beekeeper", "Better Queens" by Jay Smith, "Queen Rearing Simplified" by Jay Smith, "Practical Queen Rearing" by Frank C. Pellett, "The Illustrated Australasian Bee Manual" by Isaac Hopkins, and "Huber's New Observations Upon Bees". A nice selection of books.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Less than 2 weeks. I hope you are signed up. It's not too late.


----------



## NYSSOI (Feb 6, 2010)

http://eshpa.org/index.php/calendar-b/fall-meeting/fall-2012-meeting-agenda

The 2012 Fall meeting and workshop will be held November 16 & 17 at the Comfort Inn & Suites, 6701 Buckley Rd, North Syracuse,NY,
featuring:

*Dr. Thomas E. Rinderer, Research Leader and a Research Geneticist

*Michael Bush, has a web site on natural beekeeping : Bush Farms

*NY Bee Wellness Workshop Saturday 9-12; NYBeeWellness.com

Featuring microscopy, frame diagnosis, AFB identification. Fee: $10.00,includes

a copy of A Field Guide to Honeybees and Their Maladies and handouts. 

You may bring your own microscope. Space limited, register early,

Christina Wahl PhD,Wells College (Mark Berninghausen, Mike Griggs)

*Steven Coy, Director of the American Honey Producers Association, President of the Russian Honeybee Breeders Association, and a member of the National Honey Bee Advisory Committee.

*Saturday morning a representative from the FDA will talk about the Food Safety Modernization Act. Do you need to register your facility?

*Donations of personal care products (razors, tooth paste, etc), and honey are requested and will go to the Syracuse VA Hospital.

*Volunteers needed! for setting up the Silent Auction, setting up booths


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

The Russian Honeybee Breeders Association will hold their meeting on Thursday the day before eshpa's Fall Mtng.


----------

